# How about a "show us your custom canopy" contest???



## bigdeeezy (Oct 4, 2007)

*How about a "show us your custom canopy" contest??*

hi there everyone...i am actually new to this forum and i wanted to see all the talent that are out there. I just wanted to see all of the custom canopies (made by yourself and not "custom" bought) to see what ideas everyone has. I am planning on building one myself and just wanted to get some ideas...Now lets show us them canopies!!! :BIGwinky:


----------



## bigdeeezy (Oct 4, 2007)

no one has canopies to show?


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

mine was home-built, but not by me. I bought it from the guy  I would be happy to take some pictures of it when I get home for you, if you would like. 

The down side is, my canopy has seen alot of years and the wood is warping quite a bit in some spots. Its a great hood! its just the years have taken a toll... im sure with the VHO bulbs that it originally had there was a tremendous amount of heat and humidity that worked its magic. I will be following this thread closely as well, and in time when I have worked enough wrinkles out I will try to build my own!


----------



## bigdeeezy (Oct 4, 2007)

if you would like to try to get this thread started please feel free to post some pics of your canopy


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

You would'nt want to see mine it has holes all over the place from various different experiments.


----------



## bigdeeezy (Oct 4, 2007)

Daz said:


> You would'nt want to see mine it has holes all over the place from various different experiments.


post it... :lol:


----------



## swampiedonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

http://paulandsarrah.com/photogallery.php?photo_id=216

Ok there is mine, it is wrapped in Italian suede, and the door is Italian leather with a snake print. I have two 2' fluorescents inside there.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Here's my custom Stand & Canopy. See it built step-by-step *here*.


----------



## Doc1969 (Jun 28, 2010)

SKAustin said:


> Here's my custom Stand & Canopy. See it built step-by-step *here*.


Fantastic job...I wish had your talent...very nicely done.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

My DIY hood for my planted tank power compacts and cold cathode moonlights.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

I am really impressed. If someone told me I had to make my own tank cover, I would be cutting out a piece of cardboard to fit over the top. Very nice job folks!


----------

